# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  SPAM im Marktplatz!!!

## Wyatt_Erb

Wer spamt denn da bitte dauernd den Marktplatz zu? sieht nach autogeneriertem Zeug aus. kann man das nicht blockieren? so ein schmarrn.....

----------


## DasMatti

Der Meinung bin ich auch, da kommt so viel Schmarrn durch. Vorallem was das dann immer ist - letztes mal habns n Vogel abgschossen "..." usw  :Angry:

----------


## Decolocsta

Das ganze Forum wird doch zz. von der Spamwelle überflutet und nicht nur dieses...sehr traurig sowas....

----------


## Laubfrosch

wenn ma wenigstens lesen könnt um was es geht, könnt ma sich ja vielleicht noch amüsiern. aber des nervt total. ich pack so leute net, die so sachen ins internet setzen. ghörn kopfüber mitn metalldraht um die eier aufghängt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Wer spamt denn da bitte dauernd den Marktplatz zu? sieht nach autogeneriertem Zeug aus. kann man das nicht blockieren? so ein schmarrn.....


doch ma kann das blockiern, mit diesen zahlen+buchstaben codes die als gifs geladen werden und zufällig generiert sind. sowas wie bei rapidshare, schuelerkz usw. gibtz übrigens auch beim mtb-rider forum wega genau dem problem. war nur etwas krasser dort.

----------


## mAsKeD

Ist halt dann ziemlich anstrengend wenn du dann was posten willst und musst jedes mal so einen code eingeben!!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Ist halt dann ziemlich anstrengend wenn du dann was posten willst und musst jedes mal so einen code eingeben!!



ja, ich hasse soiche felder

----------


## noox

Beim Anmelden muss man das eh eingeben. Aber diverse Bots können das knacke. Die bewähltigen ja auch die E-Mail-Bestätigung. Werd aber was einbauen, dass sie sich nimmern anmelden können. Security by Obscurity. D.h. etwas, was zwar theoretisch leicht zu knacken wäre, aber eben nicht ist, weil sie das dann ganz speziell für dieses Board machen müssten. Auszahlen tut es sich ja nur, wenn sie zig Tausende vBulletins verspammen. Und da alle gleich sind, geht das leicht. Wenn ich aber was einbau, was nur diese Board hat, dann hoff ich mal, dass das Spamen weniger wird.

----------


## DasMatti

wär super. Kann ich nur beführworten!

ride on
matti

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Beim Anmelden muss man das eh eingeben. Aber diverse Bots können das knacke. Die bewähltigen ja auch die E-Mail-Bestätigung. Werd aber was einbauen, dass sie sich nimmern anmelden können. Security by Obscurity. D.h. etwas, was zwar theoretisch leicht zu knacken wäre, aber eben nicht ist, weil sie das dann ganz speziell für dieses Board machen müssten. Auszahlen tut es sich ja nur, wenn sie zig Tausende vBulletins verspammen. Und da alle gleich sind, geht das leicht. Wenn ich aber was einbau, was nur diese Board hat, dann hoff ich mal, dass das Spamen weniger wird.


Du kannst ja als Captcha ja einfach Bikefotos aus der Galerie einsetzen. Man muss halt dann die Marke des abgebildeten Bikes erkennen und eintippen;-)

Dann hätten wir auch endlich Ruhe vor allen Bike-Newbies  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Decolocsta

Super Vorschlag, könnte klappen, falls technisch umsetzbar... :Cool:

----------


## Laubfrosch

geil, noch ne negative bewertung weger meines vorschlags.

----------


## noox

@Laugfrosch: 
Du bekommst eh auch genug positive. Wegen den 3 negativen im letzten Monat geht doch die Welt net unter. 


Wenn mein neuer Mechanismus funktioniert, dann dürften sich jetzt Bots nimmer so leicht anmelden können. Zumindest müssten sie schon ziemlich gefinkelt sein.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja schoon. aber ich dachte ich verdien mir die roten durch heldentaten  :Frown: .
aber die rot grüne kombi find ich irgendwie schick.

----------


## mAsKeD

> @Laugfrosch: 
> Du bekommst eh auch genug positive. Wegen den 3 negativen im letzten Monat geht doch die Welt net unter.


Wenn er sich jetz aber das leben nimmt dann stehst du aber blöd da ;P

----------

